# Is my fish Sick?



## 8878 (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm pretty close with my fishies so I know when one of them is acting strange.

My Blue Danios are usually very spastic, but recently one of my larger males has started gilling at the top of the tank behind the filter.

The others are doing their crazy thing, but he is just sitting there.

My Gourami is fine too.

What might be causing this? I really don't want to loose a danio because my fish store rarely sells the blue danios.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Do a 35-50% water change and see how he is doing afterwards. What are your maintenance practices.


----------



## 8878 (Apr 15, 2011)

10% gravel vac every other day.


----------



## 8878 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks, my Danio is back to fit full ADHD awesomeness.


----------

